

Bitcoinity switches to mBTC as the default bitcoin unit - rbres
http://bitcoinity.org/markets/bitstamp/USD//

======
naiyt
A welcome change! Hopefully it should help those that aren't too up to speed
on Bitcoin realize that they don't have to buy an entire Bitcoin. ($1000+ will
be quick to care most people off.) By switching to a mBTC format, hopefully
more people will be willing to buy a few mBTC's.

(Also, got to love Bitcoinity's sense of humor. There've been some pretty
funny gifs in the past when BTC reached certain highs.)

